# Simple Solar Homesteading



## lamar5292 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Simple Solar Homesteading 


Hi folks, I am a long time off grid homesteader and I have designed and built a solar cabin for under $2000, plus a solar power system, solar composting toilet, solar batch water heater, solar food dehydrator, solar oven , and a sturdy garden cart. These plans are 70 pages long and complete with pictures, drawings, step-by-step instructions and material list.

Best of all the plans are only $5.00 for all!

If you would like to see the cabin and order the plans go here:

http://www.freewebs.com/simplesolarhomesteading

LaMar*


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Hi LaMar,

Nice cabin and great website. We'll be ordering soon. Hope you continue your blog.

Thanks, Treesonggal


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice cabin, the recliner adds a nice touch.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats affordable all right,nice job LaMar


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Looks real nice.

Don't be a drive by poster. Hang around. At least come back once.


----------



## lamar5292 (Sep 1, 2007)

Have been busy building one of my cabins for a friend. His turned out very nice. 
LaMar
http://www.freewebs.com/simplesolarhomesteading


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

lamar5292 said:


> *Simple Solar Homesteading
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I am a long time off grid homesteader and I have designed and built a solar cabin for under $2000, plus a solar power system, solar composting toilet, solar batch water heater, solar food dehydrator, solar oven , and a sturdy garden cart. These plans are 70 pages long and complete with pictures, drawings, step-by-step instructions and material list.
> ...


Lamar, I'm interested. So, I'll be sending you my info. I hope to order next week.
When did you become interested in solar? Tell me something about battery packs please. How do you regulate the temp in the water heater. I'm interested in solar but know little about it.


----------

